# My first transvestite.



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Not as in _my first_, I don't lean that way, not that there's anything wrong with it (see cartoon network GA reference), as in my first as an Uber driver.

I was ending a ride in a part of town I've never been. I was noticing some bars and whatnot and making a note that this was a place that probably produces fares.

I was cool with the ping because it was a girls name. I don't like picking up dudes in areas that are sketchy that I don't know. Then I pull up and see two females intently watching their phone. Or so I thought.

They walk up, open the back before I have a chance to verify anything, and load a suitcase and garment bag. I have a van, so, no issues.

As they are loading I call back, _what is the name of the driver you are expecting_? She replies with the right name but in a voice that would be a parody of a transvestite. All lilt, obviously too low, but trying.

She asks if she can sit up front and, of course, I tell her whatever makes her comfortable. So she does.

Great conversation. She was very aware of everything. The vehicle, my job, the traffic, weather, world news, whatever. She was headed home and then to a major city. Perhaps an executive in drag? Not sure. A great conversational break from the know nothing drunk crowd. The worst part of this work is dealing with idiots 90% of the time but the occasional egghead makes my day. Like on here. Lots of people, very few Bison.

I'm not making a lot of eye contact because I'm driving, then we get to her place and I am opening the back so she can get her things, and I look and notice she has the most amazing lips I've ever seen. I know she's a dude. She looks more dude with a lot of makeup than female. I also know Julia Roberts or Angelina Jolie would pay major money for those lips. I should have told her because I think she would have appreciated it far more than the women I carry. It was as impressive as a hot chick's ****, and that's hard to do.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Not if he didn't touch it.....


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Not if he didn't touch it.....


Damn dude, I didn't bet on you. I should have. Like a parlay of sarcastic remark after YOLO.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Probably not the first. Just the first one you recognised as such.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Moral of the story please? Thank you.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

lol..work enough years in the hotel industry & nothing surprises you anymore. You have seen it & heard it all & if something new does happen you just shrug your shoulders & say " well that was new/different".


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Moral of the story please? Thank you.


a dude dressed up to be a lady had nice lips..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Damn dude, I didn't bet on you. I should have. Like a parlay of sarcastic remark after YOLO.


The other guy chickened out and deleted his post.... Kind of leaves my smart ass remark dangling out there.

Oh well, humor is where you find it.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The other guy chickened out and deleted his post.... Kind of leaves my smart ass remark dangling out there.
> 
> Oh well, humor is where you find it.


As long as it is only your remark that is dangling out there


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We have had those around here for years. In fact, I used to have a regular who owned a dress and lingerie boutique. She told me more than a few times that if it were not for drag queens, transvestites, crossdressers, female impersonators and the like, she would be out of business. I do not pay them that much attention. I drive them to where they want to go, they pay, they get out, each one moves on. If I have had one on UberX, I do not remember.

Funny story, though. My old cab company used to have this one transvestite who was a regular customer. We stopped hearing from this customer. A few years later, I had changed companies. I was dispatching a shift when a call appeared on my screen. I recognised the address. Sure enough, it was the same name. I sent a cab. The driver was (and still is) the kind of guy who 1) has an eye for the girls (GGs. mind you) and 2) does not like GLBTQ people.

I saw him a couple of days later. I told him that this used to be a regular customer of my old company. After a little discussion, I did let him know that the "she" was a "he". I had to run to the shop to get a jack to get his jaw back to where it belonged. He did not come out and say it, but I am guessing that he at least thought that he was interested. It might have gone further than that, judging from his reaction. Nothing beyond trying to get a date, mind you, but, I could tell from his reaction that he was uncomfortable.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not as in _my first_, I don't lean that way, not that there's anything wrong with it (see cartoon network GA reference), as in my first as an Uber driver.
> 
> I was ending a ride in a part of town I've never been. I was noticing some bars and whatnot and making a note that this was a place that probably produces fares.
> 
> ...


Who cares.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Who cares.


Who doesn't that bothers to reply?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

FYI - 

Transvestite is no longer an appropriate term. Transgender is the word you want. Or MTF in this case. 

Drag queen & Transgender are not interchangeable. Drag queens are gay men dressed as women for entertainment purposes. Transgender people are those who identify with a different gender than the one they were born with. 

Someone who is MTF Transgender may be sexually attracted to men, or they may be sexually attracted to women or both or neither. Gender identity & sexual orientation are two different things. 

Cross-dressers are typically straight people who are turned on by wearing the opposite gender clothing, but do not identify as a different gender. 

The more you know...


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Also Transgender individuals are most likely to be victims of violent crime. This is why she was so very aware of everything. 

(And she is a she. Not a man in drag or a dude with makeup - a woman who was born with the wrong genitals)


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Also Transgender individuals are most likely to be victims of violent crime. This is why she was so very aware of everything.
> 
> (And she is a she. Not a man in drag or a dude with makeup - a woman who was born with the wrong genitals)


That's why I said who cares because he had to post this uneventful story. Pax was just another person like you and me. Who cares if she was trans or any form of LGBTQ


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, I agree with that.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a sweet transvestite.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Damn I hear you guys. But cmon. Anyways had my first transgender pax A week ago. It's a girls name on the screen so I take off to her location I see a chick. And I'm like damnnn she's hot lol. She comes in very feminine like I say hi and stuff but then she replies with a semi deep voice with some softness so it confuses me a lil. So I figured she was transgender looked more feminine boobs butt and all. Just a hint of male so I think till this day because I oviously could not confirm lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kevin o'keefe said:


> lol..work enough years in the hotel industry & nothing surprises you anymore. You have seen it & heard it all & if something new does happen you just shrug your shoulders & say " well that was new/different".


POST # 6/kevin o'keefe: Please share!
Sydney Uber
always does....where is that #2 Notable?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Not as in _my first_, I don't lean that way, not that there's anything wrong with it (see cartoon network GA reference), as in my first as an Uber driver.
> 
> I was ending a ride in a part of town I've never been. I was noticing some bars and whatnot and making a note that this was a place that probably produces fares.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/RamzFanz: Thank You for the
Positive Reference!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have had those around here for years. In fact, I used to have a regular who owned a dress and lingerie boutique. She told me more than a few times that if it were not for drag queens, transvestites, crossdressers, female impersonators and the like, she would be out of business. I do not pay them that much attention. I drive them to where they want to go, they pay, they get out, each one moves on. If I have had one on UberX, I do not remember.
> 
> Funny story, though. My old cab company used to have this one transvestite who was a regular customer. We stopped hearing from this customer. A few years later, I had changed companies. I was dispatching a shift when a call appeared on my screen. I recognised the address. Sure enough, it was the same name. I sent a cab. The driver was (and still is) the kind of guy who 1) has an eye for the girls (GGs. mind you) and 2) does not like GLBTQ people.
> 
> I saw him a couple of days later. I told him that this used to be a regular customer of my old company. After a little discussion, I did let him know that the "she" was a "he". I had to run to the shop to get a jack to get his jaw back to where it belonged. He did not come out and say it, but I am guessing that he at least thought that he was interested. It might have gone further than that, judging from his reaction. Nothing beyond trying to get a date, mind you, but, I could tell from his reaction that he was uncomfortable.


POST # 10/Another Uber Driver: You
scalliwag, You!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> Also Transgender individuals are most likely to be victims of violent crime. This is why she was so very aware of everything.
> 
> (And she is a she. Not a man in drag or a dude with makeup - a woman who was born with the wrong genitals)


POST # 14/grayspinner: As Ace Ventura
would quip:
"ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RIGHTY THEN!"


----------

